# Trendy Halloween up to 50% off animatronics and decorations (off-season prices!)



## BobbyA

They don't exactly offer free shipping on orders over $75, the fine print to that deal is it only applies to purchases under 6 lbs.
We just bought two characters for $100 ea, economy shipping the order was $38.27
Free, not so much.


----------

